# How do you measure up ??



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I have the chance to bid 24 sites all larger properties. 1 - 14 acres

How do you guys measure properties and see them from the air ? I never used any programs like that ? 

Thanks. 

I am still going to visit every site. But for starters I would like to seem them from like real time earth view.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Google earth...find lot size .com
What did you do before? And why isn't it working now?


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I always use google earth to peak at everything and measure square footage. Then I visit the site and meet with the manager, get specs, and go from there. I might make a couple trips there at different times to see shift changes, or parking habits if its a bigger property.


----------



## Spence92 (Dec 6, 2014)

findlotsize.com 
nuff said


----------



## Mike NY (Feb 2, 2009)

FYI Findlotsize.com is now lotview.net.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Mike NY;1987844 said:


> FYI Findlotsize.com is now lotview.net.


They both work but Findlotsize works better, more options and better pictures.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Spence92;1987840 said:


> findlotsize.com
> nuff said


X2 it's what I use. Occasionally break out the old wheel.


----------



## KYsnow (Sep 22, 2012)

Talk about making something complicated. You should be able to look at a property, take in to account islands,etc and know how long the property will take.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Find lot size is ok sometimes, we just looked at a hospital on there for lawn. Total lawn is about 4.5 acres, about 12 of the islands are .1 or less to .25 acres with over 20 islands all together. This will take much more time to cut then one 4 acre lot.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I used to measure....then i went to sending out a crew to measure. 

Thank you guys

I really appreciate your help.

Drinks are on me


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

What have you been doing in the past?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I would go out and use the wheel or pace/walk it off. 

Eye ball it for difficulty and go from there.

But having an eye in the sky sure is handy. But I have no idea how to measure size doing that ???


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Didn't you get suggestions in earlier posts?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Dieselss...looks like I missed two posts here. Thanks

Checking into Lotsize


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

On a Call;1988150 said:


> I used to measure....then i went to sending out a crew to measure.
> 
> Thank you guys
> 
> ...


You send out a crew to measure lots for you?? Boy things must be good up there


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

KYsnow;1987922 said:


> Talk about making something complicated. You should be able to look at a property, take in to account islands,etc and know how long the property will take.


Did that for years, was off base and inconsistent in my bidding. Remember all you have to sell is time. If you provide ice melt sevices as well and misquote that and it will cost you big time. Key to quoting is knowing your production and material usage rates. Measuring helps you get there.


----------

